# [App][2.1+] Benchmark & Tuning 2.0 [Major update]



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hello, my name is Christian and I just published a new app on the Android Market.

This app is a must have if you want to run a quick but precise benchmark on your phone, without wasting your battery's energy. The tested components will be your cpu, memory and input/output capabilities.
This app fully supports multi-core devices and gives you the possibility to choose between single-threaded or multi-threaded tests.
If you want, you can quickly set your cpu frequency and governor, instead of having to use other cpu app.
Submit your scores to our online database and compete with your friends! If you are offline you can also compare your score with stock devices's scores.
Enjoy and have a good score!



























Get it here: https://play.google.....benchmark.free

Best regards,
Christian

*Change log*

*Version 2.0:*
-New design.
-Option to change the app theme (Full version).
-Benchmarks are made more accurate. (old scores are not shown anymore)
-System info: Battery stats, the system build prop and the kernel config.
-All app info's are filterable for a better readability.
-Offline scores storage (Full version).
-New stock scores: 22 devices benchmarked.
-Scores appear now with android version info.
-"time on state" re-designed. Now you can sort by time in frequency if you want.
-Android version appears now in the "Scores stats".

*Version 1.8:*
-Migrated scores database to a new web server. The old one was failing a lot.

*Version 1.7:*
-Added "Jump To" button in the scores.

*Version 1.64*:
-Added "Trial state" menu. Now you can see how much time your trial has remaining.

*Version 1.63*:
-Just fixed the link on the "Rate this app" button.

*Version 1.62*:
-Fixed the wrong IO score calculation. I'm deleting the old wrong scores.

*Version 1.61*:
- Changed the error message when fetching results from the internet. Our web server (free hosting) is facing some issues, I hope they fix it soon!

*Version 1.6*
Added refresh button in Scores.
Added result type "Device Browser". Now you can see the scores of all the other devices grouped by device name.
Added Online Stats menu, where you can see the most used devices, kernels and cpu frequencies.
Small fix on setting cpu frequency.

*Version 1.51:*
Improved tuning on multi-core devices

*Version 1.5:*
Added "Choose I/O scheduler" in Performance Tuning.
Added options menu entries: "Contact me","Faq","Rate this app"

*Version 1.47:*
Fixed the freeze/forced close when scrolling more than 1000 scores.

*Version 1.45:*
Some error prevention fixes.

*Version 1.44:*
Removed external storage access permission. It was there by mistake.

*Version 1.42:*
Increased scroll smoothness a little.

*Version 1.41:*
Fixed scroll bug.

*Version 1.4:*
Smoother scores scrolling.
Added optional "cpu frequency and kernel version" info with results submission.
Added "Your device - All results " score type.
Added "Your device - Users best results " score type.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

Gave it a go: 25,242

CDMA Galaxy Nexus
AOKP 22 FranciscoFranco #17 @1.5ghz


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

loudaccord said:


> Gave it a go: 25,242
> 
> CDMA Galaxy Nexus
> AOKP 22 FranciscoFranco #17 @1.5ghz


Nice to see that


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

Update for the app:

- Smoother scores scrolling.
- Added optional "cpu frequency and kernel version" info with results submission.
- Added "Your device - All results " score type.
- Added "Your device - Users best results " score type.


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

*Version 1.5:*
Added "Choose I/O scheduler" in Performance Tuning.
Added options menu entries: "Contact me","Faq","Rate this app"


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

Changed to trial version. Now you can enjoy all the pro features for 10 days!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cgollner.benchmark.trial


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

Update:

*Version 1.7:*
-Added "Jump To" button in the scores.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Christian have you considered dropping 1.6 and just sticking to 2.1+?


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

b16 said:


> Christian have you considered dropping 1.6 and just sticking to 2.1+?


Actually not. Some of my users still have 1.6. What are the major advantages of 2.1+ ?


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

Update:

*Version 1.8:*
-Migrated scores database to a new web server. The old one was failing a lot.


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

Major update! Check OP


----------



## pandata000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice ICS design, but the performance tuning screen doesn't look good on MIUI ROM, the Info tab is with gray background and white font color - hard to read - probably you should set default background color in your layout.


----------

